# Pigeons Kept Outside - in Michigan (burrrr)



## Jeannine (Sep 10, 2010)

Hello - I was wondering if anybody here keeps pigeons/doves outside in cold climates. Do pigeons lofts need to be heated? 

I would like to build a small outside coop/loft/kit for my two pigeons (Homer & Birmingham Roller) that they could live in for the winter. 
Any advice would be great!


----------



## Ross Howard (Nov 26, 2009)

*Pigeons in SW Ontario*

Here in Ont same weather as you. Make sure coop is dry & draft free with fresh dry air. Fresh house temp water twice a day to regulate body temp & good quality feed. Pigeons will squat on there feet & tuck head under wing butts to help on cold nights. Only need heat if planning on breeding in cold weather.


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*Mi. winter*



Ross Howard said:


> Here in Ont same weather as you. Make sure coop is dry & draft free with fresh dry air. Fresh house temp water twice a day to regulate body temp & good quality feed. Pigeons will squat on there feet & tuck head under wing butts to help on cold nights. Only need heat if planning on breeding in cold weather.


 Ross stated the basics. People worry for nothing, if you do what he suggests you will have no problem. Always clean & DRY is very important. Handling winter here in Michigan is not a problem for Pigeons of almost all breeds, the ? is can you handle taking care of them in sub freezing temp's. Where are you located in MI. ?>Kevin


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I wouldn't make the transition now, rather wait until spring so that they have the seasons to transition through. We do have a member in southern Michigan that had 10 day old babies freeze solid during sub freezing temps. They were in a coop and sheltered but without heat and it was just too much.


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 10, 2010)

cool thanks! awee those poor babies - I do not plan to breed, as the pigeons may both be males - lol and different types.

I know mourning doves stay around all winter...but I guess I do worry. I have been keeping them all (doves & pigeons) in cages in my sun room...it has a baseboard heater, but still much colder than the house. I may move the 4 young doves to my bedroom for the winter. 

I live in S.E. Michigan Royal Oak, a few miles north of Detroit.


----------



## bcr1 (Jun 9, 2009)

I had pigeons in northern ml last winter with no problems. They handle cold better than too much heat.


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*10 day old*



Charis said:


> I wouldn't make the transition now, rather wait until spring so that they have the seasons to transition through. We do have a member in southern Michigan that had 10 day old babies freeze solid during sub freezing temps. They were in a coop and sheltered but without heat and it was just too much.


 I did not see anywhere that it said ten day old Pigeons. Had I read that I would have said not a chance in January or Febuary or most cold months when the temps can go below 40 in a loft. We all know when the squabs get to big for mother and dad to cover they won't even try and yes bad things happen. If she is not breeding and these are grown Pigeons there is ABSOULUTLY no doubt in my mind they can deal with winter. I can take you to hundreds of places where Pigeons feed water and shelter themselfs in the worse conditions MI can toss at them. If you tend to your birds they will be fine. >Kevin


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 10, 2010)

Thanks! The pigeons in question are 2-3 years old - a big fat Homer and a Roller. I'm not sure of their sex, no eggs laid and no boy-ish behavior observed yet. 

I have been watching the wild mourning doves drink form my icy pond, and every now and then one takes a dip and I think burrrrr that's cold!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Add more corn to the pigeon mix in winter as they need the extra fat to keep warm.


----------

